# Cheap Calories



## ckcrown84 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey guys I am on the hunt for some cheap calories. Best thing I have found so far is: 
Muscle Juice $57.99. 19 servings, 990 calories- 55g protein. Sometimes it can be found for a bit cheaper but still...

I am looking for something cheaper. I am not concerned with taste.
If anyone knows any cheap ass products gimme a holler.
thanks!


----------



## ExLe (Dec 11, 2011)

ckcrown84 said:


> Hey guys I am on the hunt for some cheap calories. Best thing I have found so far is:
> Muscle Juice $57.99. 19 servings, 990 calories- 55g protein. Sometimes it can be found for a bit cheaper but still...
> 
> I am looking for something cheaper. I am not concerned with taste.
> ...


 

As in cheap calories, do you mean a wait gainer?...

Just mix 2 scoops whey...
1 cup D Milk...
2 servings of oats...
serving olive oil...

5lb whey-$30
2lb Oats-$2.25
Extra virgin olive oil-$6
D Milk-$3

Total= $41.25

Mix all together in a blender and enjoy...

You will get 30 plus servings total...

Calories-892g
Carbs-77g
Fat-30g
Protein-70g

You could even add a bannana for a 1,000 plus calorie total...

I always make my own gainer shakes...

Gainer shakes pre made are full of fillers and crap you don't need and very overpriced...


A lot of them have dextrose and Malto... You only want that post workout not throughout the day...


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 11, 2011)

Boss. I am going to try that.
I will mix it in with my Whey protein shake tomorrow morning and report back.
I will have to use Vegetable oil but workin' with what I have.
Surprised I never really thought about doing that before.
Thanks!


----------



## ExLe (Dec 11, 2011)

ckcrown84 said:


> Boss. I am going to try that.
> I will mix it in with my Whey protein shake tomorrow morning and report back.
> I will have to use Vegetable oil but workin' with what I have.
> Surprised I never really thought about doing that before.
> Thanks!


 



No prob bro, works great and you know everything that is in it...

You might need to blend your oats to powder 1st so it all mixes well...

Get some extra virgin olive oil when you can bro... 

Way better healthy fat... Or if you got Peanut butter add a couple table spoons of that in... 

Beats any gainer shake in price and taste any day...

Happy bulking...


----------



## SFW (Dec 11, 2011)

burger king


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Dec 11, 2011)

Go with a homemade blend as suggested by ExLe.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 11, 2011)

Not bad.
Milk
2 Scoops ON protein
a bit of oatmeal 
and 2 raw eggs.

Works for me


----------



## ExLe (Dec 11, 2011)

ckcrown84 said:


> Not bad.
> Milk
> 2 Scoops ON protein
> a bit of oatmeal
> ...


 

Nice bro... 

The key is that you control exactly what is going in the shake and you end up with way more servings and a cheaper overall price...

You can play around with adding Peanut butter, extra virgin olive oil, fruit, little bit of Ice creme in the summer, cottage cheese...

It's endless.. 

You can even buy whole wheat flour at a health food store in bulk for pretty cheap so you don't have to grind the oats...

Makes mixing quick and easy...


----------



## rage racing (Dec 11, 2011)

ExLe said:


> No prob bro, works great and you know everything that is in it...
> 
> You might need to blend your oats to powder 1st so it all mixes well...
> 
> ...


 
Never thought to grind up the oats first. Good idea. Thanks


----------



## ExLe (Dec 11, 2011)

rage racing said:


> Never thought to grind up the oats first. Good idea. Thanks


 

No prob... Makes a big difference in the texture...


----------



## independent (Dec 11, 2011)

rage racing said:


> Never thought to grind up the oats first. Good idea. Thanks



coffee grinder works perfect.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 11, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> coffee grinder works perfect.


 

This ^^


----------



## troubador (Dec 11, 2011)

Dextrose: You're getting 10 pounds of glucose for less than $25 bucks. That's about 17,000 Calories.


----------



## Chubby (Dec 11, 2011)

Eat some brazil nuts with your protein shakes.  It has more fat and less carbs. than any other nuts.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 11, 2011)

troubador said:


> Dextrose: You're getting 10 pounds of glucose for less than $25 bucks. That's about 17,000 Calories.


 

Dextrose is great with whey post workout, but as a weight gainer throughout the day this is not advised...


----------



## zoco (Dec 12, 2011)

ExLe said:


> As in cheap calories, do you mean a wait gainer?...
> 
> Just mix 2 scoops whey...
> 1 cup D Milk...
> ...



This.Making your own shakes is definitely cheaper and better than a weight gainer full of sugars.


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 12, 2011)

ckcrown84 said:


> Hey guys I am on the hunt for some cheap calories. Best thing I have found so far is:
> Muscle Juice $57.99. 19 servings, 990 calories- 55g protein. Sometimes it can be found for a bit cheaper but still...
> 
> I am looking for something cheaper. I am not concerned with taste.
> ...



I like coconut oil --actually love it. 

If you must blend calories, then use that for your fats. Rilose powder is easier to digest than oats and will be passed through the gut quicker. I also like coconut milk to, but if you can tolerate lactose then of course whole milk will be most calorie dense but ruins my stomch fro the remainder of the day.

-Matt


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 12, 2011)

MattPorter said:


> I like coconut oil --actually love it.
> 
> If you must blend calories, then use that for your fats. Rilose powder is easier to digest than oats and will be passed through the gut quicker. I also like coconut milk to, but if you can tolerate lactose then of course whole milk will be most calorie dense but ruins my stomch fro the remainder of the day.
> 
> -Matt



do you mean ribose powder? I tried that with creatine, which are supposed work well together but it didn't do anything for me.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 12, 2011)

sausage.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the tips everyone
So far I am doing the Protein + Raw Eggs + Dextrose (post workout) or + Oatmeal (for morning or throughout the day). I will add vegetable oil until I get some coconut oil.

Bananas would ordinarily be the way to go for me, but being that I have a 10lbs bag of Chocolate protein powder...well Choc + Banana just doesn't sound good to me.

Going to try a bit of Pnut butter with the chocolate protein now, experiment a bit!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 12, 2011)

Correction. I don't have Dextrose, I have waxy maize starch...it was pretty cheap. Went with a product called Carb Slam.
I take 1-2 scoops pre and post workout


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 14, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> do you mean ribose powder? I tried that with creatine, which are supposed work well together but it didn't do anything for me.



Not ribose ---RIlose --better than dextrose--rilose

-Matt


----------



## patternsco (Dec 18, 2011)

oats, oil, milk and whey are pretty cheap. throw a banana and cinamon in too 

fast carbs too - dext, malt

eggs

bread

pasta


----------



## suprfast (Dec 31, 2011)

dollar for dollar you cant beat this


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 2, 2012)

lol that damn dollar menu


----------



## MattPorter (Jan 3, 2012)

Hit up 3 meals + 2 homemade shakes -- then 1 dollar menu meal every night.

That is simple.

-Matt


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 5, 2012)

Just wanted to say that I am loving this combo:
ON Choc Protein (1 scoop)
Dump in a fairly random amount of Quaker unflavored oatmeal (I kinad eyeball it)
1 bananna
Tasty!!

Might add some oil to get a bit more calories squezzed in.


----------



## slam104 (Jan 7, 2012)

Every morning I blend:

2 cups 2% milk
2 scoops protein (1 scoop ON whey & 1 scoop Gaspari MyoFusion)
1 cup Quacker oats
1 (frozen) banana
2 tbs almond butter, or natural peanut butter

It tastes really good and it's high in calories.


----------

